# Licorice Gourami



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Has anyone here kept these little beauties?

I'm a big gourami fan, and have kept every kind except chocolate, giant, and these ones.

Research indicates they are tough to keep and very shy (Species-only tank).

But I'm interested to hear if anyone has tried keeping them with small community fish?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, nice fish, first time I have ever heard of these ones


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

They are very pretty little fish. Personally, I have no luck with the small gouramis, so I admire them when I see them but don't try to keep them.


----------

